# Brixton Life Community Popup Film Night - Call for film submissions



## Brixtonlife (Dec 5, 2012)

*www.BrixtonLife.co.uk will be launching its 1st community popup film night*

The Popup Film Night will be held at central but secret Brixton venue on Friday the 21st of December from 8pm – 11pm and will be showcasing films made in Brixton from the people of Brixton as well as live music.
We’re looking for film submissions and are open to community, social, music, fun , documentary or cultural topics that involve or showcase the best of Brixton that are 6 min’s or less (We’re happy to consider longer films so please don’t worry if it runs over.) Please contact felix@brixtonlife.co.uk and happy to accept films by stick / download but they need to be with us by the 19th of December.
We will be providing a slot for those that wish to bring a film on the night and films will be shown on a 1st come 1st show basis.
We also looking for films for our experimental section so If your film has no music why not submit it to our live score section where our musicians will play live to your film.
The event is £5.00 (submitting film makers get in free) As a community event we’re working with local eateries so take advantage of our eat and show ticket for £12 with special one off menus from our partnering local cafes and restaurants starting at 6:30pm giving you time to eat relax and enjoy our films and entertainment.
If you’d like to get involved and help out then please get in touch and please spread the word and invite your friends.
Tickets will be available from various Brixton outlets and our partner restaurants from the 8th of December and will be limited so book them early.  -Tickets can also be bought via the Brixton Pay-By-Txt system and we will be taking Brixton Pounds on the door.
For info please visit http://www.brixtonlife.co.uk


----------

